# NC sheriff is swarmed



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

why did he not just drive away ? hmmm


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Jenn Kelly to the rescue.... wouldn't you know it. Down here we call her "The Grafter".


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats great!


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought trucks were required to have a net over the entire load. How are they transported to California without a net?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Merlyn Votaw said:


> I thought trucks were required to have a net over the entire load. How are they transported to California without a net?


They were being transported during the night. Nets not necessary - bees stay in their hives.... but then they broke down and the sun came up. Nearly happened to us... too, so I understand.


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

love it! I can only imagine what the officer was saying in his squad car


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw a report about it on a Charlotte TV station. The reporter said they were BUMBLEBEES!!!!!!!!


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi
we have been hauling bees around for over 35 years. there is no requirement between ny and sc for nets. it is just a matter of common sense. this fellow just took a chance but broke down. we always use a net and fasten this to the hives with firing strips. if done correct it will be very bee tight. it is very easy going south in the fall but the real test is going north in the spring with strong hives. never enclose the bees in a hive. they need the ability to come out to keep the hive from overheating.
thanks


----------

